# http://www.drrobertanthony.com/book.htm



## social_awkward_butterfly (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.drrobertanthony.com/book.htm I just started reading this book and i find the advice in it very valuable. Very easy to read and understand. tHE BOOK was loaned out to me and its about $15.00 but it might be available at the library.


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

Could you give a little more info on it? What's in it? Are there exercises to work through, and things of that nature? Thanks.


----------



## social_awkward_butterfly (Feb 17, 2007)

try looking it up on amazon.com and see if there are any customer reviews. Sometimes amazon shows you inside pages of the book and also have professional reviews. It basically explains why many have a fearful/negative mind which in turn leads to depression, anxiety , sickness and how our mind holds untrue beliefs about ourselves from childhood. We hold unto these false harmful beliefs thru life and create our own unhappiness. The book teaches you ways to look at your thoughts and what to do to change them , so you can think clearer and calmer . I dont want to give false hope and tell you that you should buy this book and you will miraculously feel confident and happy. Anyone can read a great book with great advice, but unless you truly believe the advice and follow it thru with consistant determination and action....its just a book you read and tossed aside.


----------

